
Introducing Britecharts: Eventbrite’s reusable charting library based on D3 - simonw
https://www.eventbrite.com/engineering/introducing-britecharts/
======
simonw
I'm excited our team have pushed this through to an open-source release -
we've been evolving it internally for over a year.

Particularly notable: this had a ton of collaboration from our design team, so
if you're interested in charts that have had plentiful input from actual
designers you should take a look!

------
sfrench
I was chatting with one of the developers on this project this morning and
seeing how we could integrate it into one of our projects. He mentioned that a
simple js bundle version is coming soon so that you can just include it and
start playing without having to worry about npm.

